# Dónde encuentro el lm567 y el lm556 en proteus?



## fcocool (Nov 23, 2007)

hola tengo una duda. tengo que hacer un robot esquivador de obstaculos pero para ello necesito el impreso para la baquela hecho en proteus. el problema es que en el proteus que tengo( el 7.1) no aparecen lo dos integrados que necesito, el LM567 Y LM556. la pregunta que tengo es si existe alguna version del proteus que tenga estos integrados o en que libreria los consigo en el proteus pues porque pueden tener otro nombre?. o que otro programa de simulacion de circuitos pueda tener estos integrados.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2007)

Hola.

LM556 es un C.I. que tiene dos 555.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## gcgiron (Dic 6, 2007)

En el Proteus 7.2 SPO tiene la posibilidad de crear la librería, apóyate en el datasheet del componente y lo creas.


----------



## FernandOrtiz (Nov 15, 2008)

tengo un problema similar pero con pspice.  Necesito el lm567 pero no viene con el simulador.  Quiero copiar el modelo que viene con el datasheet del c.i pero aparecen transistores sin nombre y resistencias sin valor. Me podria decir alguien que más puedeo hacer? Ya he buscado en la web pero no encuentro nada


----------



## FernandOrtiz (Dic 21, 2008)

Encontre este modelo. Solo que al probarlo no me funciona. Tampoco estoy seguro de donde colocar los archivos que vienen. Los meti en la carpeta de proteus. En las carpetas respectivas.

Con el otro modelo lo probe ahora al apuro y por ahora no he tenido exito.

Ojala alguien pueda verificar si funcionan o no.


----------



## isanavi7 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gracias por la librería


----------



## oscapy (Ago 13, 2012)

Si lo que necesitas solo es un modelo para el diseño de circuito impreso, puedes crear el modelo en el editor de componentes del proteus. Este editor puede crear el diagrama del componente tanto en el ares como en el isis. Si quieres simular el componente tendras que programarlo pero para eso se requiere de conocimientos más avanzados. Puedes usar otro simulador como el orcad si lo deseas.


----------



## andresfosorio (Mar 21, 2013)

FernandOrtiz dijo:


> Encontre este modelo. Solo que al probarlo no me funciona. Tampoco estoy seguro de donde colocar los archivos que vienen. Los meti en la carpeta de proteus. En las carpetas respectivas.
> 
> Con el otro modelo lo probe ahora al apuro y por ahora no he tenido exito.
> 
> Ojala alguien pueda verificar si funcionan o no.



men gracias por la libreria de verdad muy util c,


----------



## Esomag (Jun 21, 2013)

¿donde hay que introducir los archivos de la libreria para poder usar el integrado en proteus?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 21, 2013)

Hola Esomag

Según el sistema operativo que tengas y la versión de Proteus.
En Windows Vista y el Proteus Ver. 7.8 con SP2 trae esos datos en:

Los IDX y LIB Van Aquí: *C:\Program Files\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\LIBRARY*

Los DLL van Aquí: *C:\Program Files\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\MODELS*

Ten cuidado al introducir, como dices Tú, los archivos de la librería. 
Nota lo que dice FernandOrtiz en su mensaje #5.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

